# German Kenetics SILVER FLAMES



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

As soon as they he makes 100grn Broadheads. They will be on the end of my hunting arrows.


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey merlin:
I am from Bonaccord. just north of the city 20 MIN.
Where do you shoot?

I bet that if the Silver Flame were available in 100 gr he would never keep up.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Capital region archery club.


----------



## herb haines (Dec 12, 2004)

Merlin ,
hoping the shipment froim Germany arrives sometime next week .will have 125gr LOL . marcus has never mentioned 100gr ones to me ----- herb


----------



## Rangeball (Sep 30, 2003)

I my best typing to sound like Duggaboy-

"Dylan, do you know how much trajectory distance there is between 100 and 125 grains at 30 yards? Minimal..."


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

I refused to make 100gr. SilverFlames because of the drawbacks.
Either structural integrity or cutting length would have to get sacrificed too much, imo.


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

No Compromise to the integraty is what makes these a great broadhead.I am sure sales would grow with a 100gr but if they were not the same quality then they would be just another broadhead.
Well done Marcus.We need more manufacturers that will not compromise their standards.

Pete


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Well, I am thinking that I have room to cut some arrow away. This might compensate for the extra 25 grains and give me the desired weight for trajectory. Not to mention the extra 25grn is gonna change my spine a little so it will benefit me to lose a bit of the arrow.

Perhaps I will be shooting these next season.  If I can afford them by then.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for the encouraging, Pete.
Yeah, it's a great luxuary not being under the pressure of fulfilling a minimum sales number. Leaves much more time and power to care about the product itself.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 1, 2004)

125 grains is perfect for most of the set-ups I hunt with.  

It’s nice to know that you are getting uncompromising function; all too often you see “best attempts” from manufacturers to get in on hot trends.

I had too much on the go this fall to do it, but next spring I’ll be trying SilverFlames.

I commend Marcus for strictly adhering to his company philosophy and product integrity.

Jim.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Jungle said:


> ..... for strictly adhering to his company philosophy and product integrity.


Copy that for the MOON bow.


----------

